# Narcoleptic Wood Worker



## GEMNW (Apr 17, 2010)

I have enjoyed working wood since I moved to Oregon in 1963. I was diagnosed with Narcolepsy in 1967. Working wood has always kept me alert from the excitement of what I was creating. I had my only mis-adventure 6 months ago. I "kissed" the blade of my table saw with my right thumb. I was extremely lucky in that I just touched the tip and ate 1/4" of flesh on the end. It was 1/8" deep and 1/4" wide, and bled like crazy. I used a pressure bandage, and for the next month I suffered every time I touched something.
It all grew back and did not leave a scar, except the one in my mind.
I am 70 now and I cant quit the Narcolepsy, and I will not quit working wood. That means I will have to be that much more careful.
I am not a great woodworker, but I love doing what I can.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Howdy there!*

I'm going to be 68 soon myself, but manage to stay awake in the shop so far. I do fall off in the lounge chair watching the TV. Then I can't sleep through the night and make posts here 1/2 asleep....

Anyway, you sound like a perfect candidate for the new Saw Stop which stops the blade before it cuts off any fingers. Pricey though at our age! Maybe that 5 HR boost drink they sell on TV would help? I donno?  bill


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

My grandfather passed away when he was 72 (I think). You could on occasion go out to his shop and he would be 'resting his eyes' on a stool. When he was 67 he finally had surgery on his vessels going to the brain. Seems one was 90% clogged and the other was 100%. They were able to open those up and he had much less trouble staying awake.

As for the 5 hour energy crap, I used to use it several times a week. My cardiologist (I'm too damn young to have one of those) told me that those are the worst things in the world for you. They can cause all kinds of cardiac issues. I do have a prescription for a drug called Provigil that helps keep the brain alert without amping up the Cardio Pulminary system.


----------



## GEMNW (Apr 17, 2010)

*Narcoleptic WW*

Energy drinks do not do anything for me. I am on 3 10mg of dexadrine per day, and have been since 96. For 30 years before that I was on desoxon, which is also the same type. Its something you have to live with. I just have to keep my mind alert, and I am alright. 
Thanks for the suggestions.
GEM in the NW


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried meth? Those guys stay awake for a loooong time. :blink:

Seriously though, I think it is admirable that you won't give up on your hobby. The 5 hours are bad. There was a guy that died from those and some other factors here not too long ago. Sad deal. 

I wish you luck in your endeavours sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I'm going to be 68 soon myself, but manage to stay awake in the shop so far. I do fall off in the lounge chair watching the TV. Then I can't sleep through the night and make posts here 1/2 asleep....


Bill,
So you're a Sleep Poster also. :laughing:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I get my best sleep behind the wheel. It doesn't bother me a bit, but the wife doesn't like it. If I get tired in the shop, I turn up the stereo, hop up on the stool and think about what I'll do when I wake up.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

For some dang reason I fall asleep when the wife starts talking!


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I'm going to be 68 soon myself, but manage to stay awake in the shop so far. I do fall off in the lounge chair watching the TV. Then I can't sleep through the night and make posts here 1/2 asleep....
> 
> Anyway, you sound like a perfect candidate for the new Saw Stop which stops the blade before it cuts off any fingers. Pricey though at our age! Maybe that 5 HR boost drink they sell on TV would help? I donno?  bill


i have seen that thay test it with a frankfurter
it works i think its a good idea:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

This thread is putting me to sleep. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:laughing:


----------

